# Pandora and Media Share



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm curious....

Who among you has used Pandora, and have you tried to use it with Media Share ?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I have used it a bit with my Samsung Blu-ray player which has a built-in client (I don't know what server software supports it for use with a DVR). I'm not that impressed--I set up a channel for Dave Brubeck and got classical music instead of jazz. OTOH, it probably beats Sonic Tap


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Pandora is available through PlayON which works through mediashare although I have not used it.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm curious....
> 
> Who among you has used Pandora, and have you tried to use it with Media Share ?


I only gave it a quick shot via PlayOn, it worked when I tried it, didn't do much else with it though then just play a few stations.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I only use Pandora on my Pre, so it doesn't really apply here. Would be cool with media share though.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm curious....
> 
> Who among you has used Pandora, and have you tried to use it with Media Share ?


I had used Pandora on iPhone but moved to Slacker....much better and no limit on monthly hour for free service. They also have Comedy, etc. I liked Pandora....L LOVE Slacker.

Also, on MediaShare I've given up on DirecTV. I was big fan and even sold off my HTPC I built. I then realized the limitations of DirecTV and HRxx STBs. IMHO the better way to go is the new Networked Media Players...you get streaming (eg. Netflix, Hulu, etc.), BluRay, local HDD, and best of all latest and updatable codecs managed by the vendor. After looking at NetGear, Popcorn, QNAP the best I've seen so far is Dune:
http://dune-hd.com/hd_players/111-dune-bd-prime-3.0.html

I have not pulled the trigger yet but the other option I looked into is a NAS that serves MM...but issue is these NASes all run Twonky which puts you back in the same issues with DirecTV STB limitations on codecs.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have used Pandora on the iPhone and via Roku. Funny thing is, the sound quality is better than Sonic Tap!


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a Pandora sub on my Android HTC Eris. But didn't know and don't know how to get it on the PlayOn app.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

xmguy said:


> I have a Pandora sub on my Android HTC Eris. But didn't know and don't know how to get it on the PlayOn app.


IIRC it was added on the last Playon software upgrade.


----------



## DJPellegrino (Nov 18, 2005)

TBlazer07 said:


> Pandora is available through PlayON which works through mediashare although I have not used it.


I used it a little bit thru Playon on the HR21-700. No problems from ths small amount of time I tried it.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

Pandora and PlayOn as other have stated. Works nicely.


----------



## Lancelink (Feb 6, 2007)

VLaslow said:


> Pandora and PlayOn as other have stated. Works nicely.


Ditto on my HR20-700, pleased with the way it works. The only limitations are;
The graphics are downrezed, but who cares. 
There is no way to give individual songs thumbs up or down so the Pandora algorithm just goes wherever it wants to. Really only an issue with newly created stations. To get decent results you need to 'train' it locally on the computer before trying to use it remotely.

The only other issue is that you need to have the latest Flash plugin for Internet Explorer installed on the computer that is running the PlayOn service. If it is not you will get an error message when trying to launch Pandora from your STB. Then just follow the instructions in the error message.

It certainly beats the crap out of Sonic Tap, but then my 4yo granddaughter and a steel drum could do that.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I listened to Pandora all the time on my iPod Touch, with a dock attachment that can give me 'line out' from the iPod to my home theater setup.

When Playon added Pandora a few weeks ago, I started listening with Playon and my hardwired DVR. I like being able to see the artist graphic and song info on the screen.

I listen this way only to 'trained' stations (those I 'trained' while using my iPod).

:icon_band


----------

